# Royal Canin - Mobility Support!!!



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am not familiar with that food but it is good that you have her on the suppliments and make sure you keep her on the thinner side so extra weight wont hurt the hips.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't even find an ingredients list or nutritional breakdown on their website. I certainly wouldn't feed a food that is so elusive ( or do I have brain freeze today... entirely possible). I would get her on a good joint supplement with an adequate amount of glucosamine/chondroitin/ MSM. Mine get 800 mg of glucosamine, 800 mg chondroitin and 800 mg MSM daily. No food has near that amount. Also, it may be helpful to get her on fish oil as an adequate dose of EPA/DHA is helpful for joints too. If she is having pain, you can try Dog Gone Pain as an herbal pain relief that works SUPER well. BTW, I use the Run Free by Wholistic Pet http://www.thewholisticpet.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=549&ParentCat=40 and for fish oil, the icelandic pure http://www.icelandpure.com/salmon_oil.htm

BTW, I see this is your first post. WELCOME TO THE FORUM. I hope you'll go to the introductions section, so many more can welcome you and perhaps have some thoughts on this issue. BTW, we'd love to see pics of your sweet pupper.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Gosh, that stuff is expensive. Perhaps you can discuss with you vet the benefits of this food as opposed to something else....if it is shown to create a substantial difference then you might opt to keep it. 

What do the ingredients say on the bag? I'm curious....


----------

